# Geo. N. Pierce pre-TOC tricycle



## Trimacar (May 16, 2020)

I'm sure they exist, but I've never seen one, early on in the 1890's Geo. N. Pierce Cycle Company made tricycles.  

Does anyone know where one is located?  I'm sure it they're out there they're in well established collections, and not available, I'd just like to see a picture of one and know it's out there.

Illustration attached is later, I believe, probably when made in Angola.  I'm asking about early Buffalo production.

I'm sure anyone who's researched early Pierce bicycles knows that George made birdcages and ice boxes, too.  I have an 1892 ice box (verified with an original catalog I have)








, with Pierce manufacturer tag, and have been told that no birdcages exist that are marked PIERCE.  I do have numerous glass feeders, though, dated 1876 and with the Pierce name embossed.


----------



## ridingtoy (May 16, 2020)

Trimacar said:


> I'm sure they exist, but I've never seen one, early on in the 1890's Geo. N. Pierce Cycle Company made tricycles.
> 
> Does anyone know where one is located?  I'm sure it they're out there they're in well established collections, and not available, I'd just like to see a picture of one and know it's out there.
> 
> ...



Some years back, a Pierce tricycle was for sale at a bicycle show, maybe Memory Lane(?), and a CABE member took a photo of it which I saved for reference. It's more like a 1920s model and was missing pedal cranks. Emblem took over making tricycles using the Pierce design. A notable trike model name produced by Emblem was Greyhound. Here's the photo of the Pierce that was seen at the bike show -




Here's a CABE thread showing photos of a 1930s Emblem Greyhound which is based on the Pierce frame design - https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/help-me-identify-this-tricycle-please.32318/#post-173050

Dave


----------



## Trimacar (May 17, 2020)

Thanks for posting picture,  that’s a neat bike.  If anyone knows of an earlier Pierce tricycle, let’s hear about it!


----------

